# CAN i LIVE SEPARATELY having SPOUSE VISA ,IN UK.



## livealone (Jan 16, 2015)

GREETINGS..

I have found this forum v.helpful for those who are applying for UK visa.. 

My problem goes with spouse visa in which 03 months already lapsed. I returned home country as I have some serious disagreement with husband.. I have just decided to not to live with him in the future. * He said I can live separately wherever I want to live in the UK. 

He promised he will not cancel my spouse visa but will not support to get FLR after 30 months.(* Now its 27 months left ) 

I need advise from this forum with regard to this ..

While I live separately Will my husband cancel my visa without knowing me breaking his promise , and then will I be deported by UKBA ? 

Does UKBA inform me to come for an inquiry in case of cancellation of my sponsorship?

Will I be able to extend my other 30 months upon finishing my current spouse visa on which I entered into UK ?

I am confused and sad.
please help. :confused2:


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

Your husband has right to withdraw his sponsorship any time and if he decided to do so, then your current visa will be curtailed. You will not be able to renew your visa under same category.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that is generally so, unless you are a victim of domestic violence etc. While cutting short of your visa isn't automatic, it usually follows if you don't have children in UK and other compassionate circumstances, like caring for a sick relative here.


----------



## livealone (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you very much for prompt reply..

I strongly believe he will not do so. but scared.. and if he does cancel, then will UKBA call me for an inquiry via email ?

And how can I complaint and explain my situation to the officer in UKBA so that I feel would be treated on humanitarian basis ?...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You or your husband must notify the Home Office about the permanent breakdown in your relationship, and they will review your situation. They may invite you to send in any mitigating circumstances, but if it is simply a case of drifting apart, curtailment of leave and being asked to leave UK (if you don't go voluntarily, steps will be taken to remove you by force) will follow. You may be given the right of appeal, so you can have your say. But as I've said, unless you have children here, chances of being allowed to stay will be slim. Then your only chance is to gain leave to remain in your own right, such as sponsored work.


----------



## livealone (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Joppa.. 
I understand now..

If I want to report to UKBA , which office I need to go ?. I can go from Isleworth..pl give me a link or address of location of UKBA OFFICE.

also, My Husband does not have any of my visa documents but he has only MY FULL NAME and PASSPORT NUMBER.
If he write to UKBA sending my NAME and Passport number , Can UKBA search and take action only using these two ?.. 
just curious to know as scared of my husband's strange behavior.. I have no childeren but I have some letters wrote by him in harsh way and mind blowing words..

please reply.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So you still intend to return to the UK knowing you have no basis to stay if you are no longer in your relationship? 

The UK collect and keep all of your private data including your fingerprints so they can make necessary checks and if necessary remove people from the country. He doesnt need your visa number to inform them his relationship is over.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I think that what you are intending to do is visa fraud.

You entered the country on a spouse visa, on the basis that you live with your husband and he has the financial requirements to support you.

Now after three months you are separated, and you have decided not to live with him any more.

.... and yet you are intending to return to the UK under your spouse visa. How do you intend to support yourself? Do you have work that can provide an income and accommodation? While you will have access to the NHS you won't be eligible for any benefits.

At the end of the 27 months your husband has said he will not support the next stage of the visa, so what then? You will have to leave the UK.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

> .... and yet you are intending to return to the UK under your spouse visa. How do you intend to support yourself? Do you have work that can provide an income and accommodation? While you will have access to the NHS you won't be eligible for any benefits.



Whereas I agree that, unless she is a victim of domestic violence, her situation is very dodgy, I'd like to think that any healthy human being is fully capable of getting work and supporting themselves without benefits... 

Vast majority of people manage to live without relying on benefits and statistically speaking, immigrants manage it better than the natives so as an immigrant I always feel a bit offended when one of the first things someone asks is can you live without benefits...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ashkevron said:


> Whereas I agree that, unless she is a victim of domestic violence, her situation is very dodgy, I'd like to think that any healthy human being is fully capable of getting work and supporting themselves without benefits...
> 
> Vast majority of people manage to live without relying on benefits and statistically speaking, immigrants manage it better than the natives so as an immigrant I always feel a bit offended when one of the first things someone asks is can you live without benefits...


I asked if she, on returning to the UK, had a job which would support her and provide income for accommodation.

It's all very well to ask if she can return based on her having a spouse visa but living apart from her husband - while she might very well be able to do it in theory, can she do so in practice?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I can see why you would be offended. But you need to see why many British people and residents are raging at such behaviour. 

Yes you or others may cope but quite illegally. Working without permission, not paying tax or NI, working in jobs that are then not available to British residents who are stuggling to find work. Accessing NHS care, schools, council services etc without paying a penny towards such.

If its illegal, its illegal and unless their are specific circumstances I will never condone or advice on such. Besides the forum rules dont allow it.

She is not a domestic violence victim and not even in the UK. Worst kind of fraudulent behaviour.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Crawford said:


> I asked if she, on returning to the UK, had a job which would support her and provide income for accommodation.
> 
> It's all very well to ask if she can return based on her having a spouse visa but living apart from her husband - while she might very well be able to do it in theory, can she do so in practice?


And that's exactly the problem. A normal UK citizen can pay rent, food and expenses on one salary. She is an adult. If she is asking if she can live apart from her husband, presumably she has enough common sense to know she'll have to pay for her own expenses. There is no need to patronise her.

And... I just wonder... Would you have asked her that if she was male?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

_shel said:


> I can see why you would be offended. But you need to see why many British people and residents are raging at such behaviour.
> 
> Yes you or others may cope but quite illegally. Working without permission, not paying tax or NI, working in jobs that are then not available to British residents who are stuggling to find work. Accessing NHS care, schools, council services etc without paying a penny towards such.
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem agreeing that her situation is very dodgy. I didn't offer her any advice because I don't think she has a leg to stand on. Joppa already summed it up for her very nicely.

What I do have a problem with is people automatically assuming that just because someone is an immigrant, they do not have a job and they must rely on benefits. And, as I stated, this seems to get worse if the immigrant is a woman on a spouse visa. Male immigrants don't get asked these questions nearly as much.

As for me or others being able to cope quite illegally, I am in the UK legally, I pay my taxes, I work over the internet for overseas' clients and I am not registered with the NHS. I am not taking anyone's job away and I don't have children. Whereas I am aware that many immigrants have a more taxing effect on the UK economy, the statistics states that overall, they contribute to the economy more than the natives. So, I get upset when these issues are raised. 

This is the reason why I quoted only that part of Crawford's reply. There was no need for that. If was just offensive and did not add anything to the discussion. He could have just told her she is possibly trying to commit visa fraud. I would have had no problems with such comment. It's when people start assuming spouse visa holders (primarily women) are invalids unable to find a job that I get upset.

What I am trying to say is that the discussion should have been focussed on whether she has any rights to stay in the UK, not whether she can support herself cause she is a woman on a spouse visa without the financial support of her allmighty, providing husband without whom she must either struggle or be on benefits. I thought we were living in an equal opportunity, 21st century country without such prejudiced.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I know you do, just an example of IF not that you did it  

But yes you are right, benefits had nowt to do with it. An impossibility so the point was the visa situation and outcomes.


----------



## livealone (Jan 16, 2015)

Look Crawford;and SHELL.,

You must write a manner which should console a desperate woman who is with full of pain in life .. why u wrote VISA FRAUD?? FRAUDULENT MANNER ..
I dont want to get funds to live . I can find a job and earn to live . Tax paying immigrants are the pearls of British Government , no body can deny this . Tax is deducted automatically by companies as reads.

I was sponsored for spouse visa but he ddnt want to live with me and behaves strange , say like a mental guy......Even though my relative who are in the UK tried to make him calm and understandable of life matter but he not ready to agree but said i can live on this visa under his sponsorship for what I have given now.. Then only I decided to live seperately.. 

*CANT I LIVE SEPERATELY WHILE SPONOSOR ALLOW ME TO DO SO ?* 

Thank u Joppa and others for ur kind reply.. I have a place to stay and can find a job too .. 

Thnx for having my question here.....Moderators , tnx again.I can find the office of UKBA and will meet a solicitor to get an advise.

I leave this forum..... Moderator advise your members to give dignity to woman.. Thanks again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

livealone said:


> I leave this forum..... Moderator advise your members to give dignity to woman.. Thanks again.


The questions you asked have been answered by several people, many of whom are women - not that it makes any difference. Dignity isnt the issue, the fact that people have taken the time and trouble is. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

If you were allowed to continue living in UK after splitting from your husband then surely everyone would be doing it by arranged marriages etc?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Joppa already gave you the best possible advice, here, I'll quote it for you:



> Yes, that is generally so, unless you are a victim of domestic violence etc. While cutting short of your visa isn't automatic, it usually follows if you don't have children in UK and other compassionate circumstances, like caring for a sick relative here.





> You or your husband must notify the Home Office about the permanent breakdown in your relationship, and they will review your situation. They may invite you to send in any mitigating circumstances, but if it is simply a case of drifting apart, curtailment of leave and being asked to leave UK (if you don't go voluntarily, steps will be taken to remove you by force) will follow. You may be given the right of appeal, so you can have your say. But as I've said, unless you have children here, chances of being allowed to stay will be slim. Then your only chance is to gain leave to remain in your own right, such as sponsored work.


If your relationship is definitely over and you were not a victim of domestic violence, your chances of staying in the UK on a spouse visa are close to non-existent. Once you inform the Home Office of the break down of your relationship, it's extremely unlikely you'll be allowed to stay in the UK. Even if none of this is your fault and your husband just decided he did not want to live with you, he has the right to do that and you suffer the consequences in relation to your right to stay in the UK.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think there is anything else to accomplish here and as she is leaving the forum, this thread is now closed.


----------

